# 'Failed to Join Game' AGE OF EMPIRES 3



## Crossie666 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi to everyone
Can someone please help me
i keep getting failed to join game when trying to play online in AOE3
i tested port 2310 and it is closed
how do i open it
somebody please help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

You need to go into your firewall's options or router config to open TCP Ports 80 and 2300, and UDP Port range 2300-2310.

What firewall are you using, and what make/model is your router?


----------

